# Piedmont weeds?



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone know if the weed beds have started to show themselves at piedmont yet?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I was down there Wed. and Thursday. I saw some just coming on. The water temp it getting up there and so will the weed beds. The pads are just starting also. they wll be out of control soon.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I figured piedmont weeds be everywhere already the way Leesville weeds are as of now


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishing_marshall said:


> I figured piedmont weeds be everywhere already the way Leesville weeds are as of now


I fished the 10 hp invitational tournament there april 1st and there wasn't a stitch of grass to be found..... that's why I was wondering. Usually they're getting pretty thick by now....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

i have a saugeye turny down there next weekend. anyone catching anything close to renolds ramp?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ironhead550 said:


> i have a saugeye turny down there next weekend. anyone catching anything close to renolds ramp?


I'll be all over the lake today for bass. I'll let you know if and where I run into any saugeye.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

i caught 5 saugeye bass fishing on friday. all around 4 ft deep. all on tubes..3 were keepers


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I only caught one dink saugeye today. It was in about 6 fow. In a hole in the weeds. I was mostly sight fishing for bass in the lower end though, so I didn't expect too much eye action.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

well i got out there fished from renolds to the damn i caught about thirty saugeye mostly in the shallows around reynolds ramp. not one keeper ??? what go's on? caught alot of little smallies also. had about a twelve in white bass up to the boat when this huge lake monster came out of nowere.. and grabed it!!! scared the everlivin crap out of me lol it had to be close to 48in. poor ****** lol and yes the weeds are starting to take at the lower end


----------

